# meilleur navigateur sous mac



## milo974 (22 Février 2007)

bonjour, c'est quoi le meilleur navigateur sous mac. J'en cherche un qui pourrait lire sans problème et sans saccade les sites comme youtube.com ; forom.com ; aller sur un ftp etc...
Merci de vos reponses !!


----------



## yret (22 Février 2007)

Je te conseille vivement d'utiliser la fonction "recherche" de ce forum et tu trouveras beaucoup de sujets parlant des différents navigateurs (Safari, Firefox, ...)


----------



## vaness'93 (22 Février 2007)

marrant, j'ai failli poser la même question à midi, avant d'effectuer la-dite recherche sur le forum


----------



## ntx (22 Février 2007)

milo974 a dit:


> bonjour, c'est quoi le meilleur navigateur sous mac. J'en cherche un qui pourrait lire sans problème et sans saccade les sites comme youtube.com ; forom.com ; aller sur un ftp etc...


Tu les essayes (Safari, Fireox, Opera, ...) et tu gardes celui que te convient le mieux.


----------

